# Cubase maintenance update



## NormkbPlayer (Oct 28, 2019)

Very silly question here. 
I haven't updated my Cubase for a while. 
I'm currently on Cubase 10.3 and the latest update is 10.5. 
Can I directly Jump to 10.5??
Norman


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Oct 28, 2019)

Yep!
In fact, I did that last night


----------



## Dewdman42 (Oct 29, 2019)

its 10.0.50. And yes I think you can.


----------

